# Jelly Bellies



## Miikkas mom (Dec 21, 2009)

I think I know the answer to my question before even asking it  but here goes….

Miikka LOVES Jelly Bellies (the little jelly beans). If I am eating them, she’ll cry and whine and paw at me until I give her one. The funny thing is, she’ll continue to carry on as if she’s being tortured when I tell her “No more”. She does not get too many, maybe 5-10 a few times a week. 

However, the other night I did a Google search on "jelly bellies and dogs"….I found one site that said dogs should have NO sugar, at all, because it can make them very sick or even kill them. I know that chocolate is a big no-no, but jelly beans? Besides, doesn’t some commercial dog food and/or dog treats contain sugar? 

So, I guess my question is whether or not it’s OK to give her a few Jelly Bellies, weekly. Also, she is on a raw diet so she does get lots of bone, which helps keep her teeth clean.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

I gave Wolfie jelly beans to curb his car sickness. I heard they give them to show dogs before long car rides, to help with motion sickness. It didn't help Wolfie though


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

A few a week shouldn't hurt.

Rocky's gotten a small dish of vanilla ice cream on his birthday every year for 8 years--9 years in a week!


----------



## Caitydid255 (Aug 28, 2010)

I've always been told to think about what you give a dog in relation to your own weight. For example if your dog weighs 50lbs and you give him 10 Jelly beans at one sitting that would be equivalent to a 150lb person eating 30 jelly beans in one sitting. 

At the same point I am guilty of giving dogs things that I later learned I shouldn't. Teddy's favorite treat was grapes, if he saw you get some out of the fridge he'd have a meltdown until you gave him some. It was 2 years after he died at 15 that I learned that Grapes were bad for him.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Caitydid255 said:


> I've always been told to think about what you give a dog in relation to your own weight. For example if your dog weighs 50lbs and you give him 10 Jelly beans at one sitting that would be equivalent to a 150lb person eating 30 jelly beans in one sitting.


Oh good thinking. 1 or 2 occasionally wouldn't hurt, but 10 or so several times a week might be excessive.


----------



## GSD_Xander (Nov 27, 2010)

One day I was eating wasabi peas and I dropped one. My whippet, Vega, grabbed it off the floor and ate it - then proceeding to beg for more. She loves the darn things...thankfully the ones I had weren't very spicy - just lightly coated but she goes crazy if you get those out. Weirdo LOL


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

my dogs LOVE hot fries. I cant buy a bag and at it at home. I literally have to eat them in the car! lol.


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

My dog Crusher loves spicy Thai food. Felony, the pit pull, loves all things Gummi.


----------



## clearcreekranch (Mar 18, 2010)

Wolf will eat a peppermint candy.


----------



## Mary&Stella (Jan 1, 2011)

I agree a bit of something tasty wont hurt, my sweet Ralph lived to almost 14 and she loved grapes !( I too did not know they were bad for dogs), she loved finishing off puddings and other sweet delights, just a little bit though!!!


----------

